# Vintaudio Group Buy LAST DAY !!!!$65.00 Price REACHED for 3 Libraries.



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 3, 2006)

*Vintaudio Super February Madness Sale !!!*

*150 Sales Mark Reached !*
*BUY ALL 3 FOR ONLY $65.00 !!!*

*To order simply direct link to the sale page here :* http://www.vintaudio.com/Febsale.htm

Ok... sales for the trio package are now at *191*, 

*Ultimate Yamaha C7*
Our critically acclaimed Ultimate Yamaha C7 Collection which come in either GS3 (GS3 Format includes Body and Bridge resonance impulses, Pedal FX etc etc), Kontakt 2 Version (Kontakt 2 Version includes Body and Bridge resonance, Pedal Fx and a specially designed for Vintaudio Sympathetic string resonance string script), EXS24 and Halion formats, this library is in 24 bits. Library size : 12 Gigs. Here's a *link to the demos* : http://www.vintaudio.com/yamDemos.htm

*Upright Piano Collection*
This library is used by the best producers, recording artists and filmmakers around the world and was awarded 5 stars by Sound On Sound which called the library a steal at it's MSRP, now at only $60.00 it's highway robbery  (Review availalbe on our website)The library has a beautiful Steinway Upright and a vintage 1908 Clinton Upright for that old moody upright piano sound, Library size : 4 Gigs
here's a *link to the demos *: http://www.vintaudio.com/GUPCDemos.htm

*Giga Clean Electric Guitars*
Ever want to have the pristine recorded tone of a $4000.00 dollar Vintage guitar unprocessed so you can pass it through a amp or virtual Amp simulators and FX ? well this is the library that does it in style. The library has a 1959 Lespaul Costum sampled in both pickup positions, a 1958 Fender Strat and a Godin Artisan for that modern sound. Sound on Sound gave the library 4 stars (Review is available on our website) 
Here's a *link to the demos *: http://www.vintaudio.com/GCEG%20Demos.htm


*To order simply direct link to the sale page here :* http://www.vintaudio.com/Febsale.htm

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask, I always respond to queries in about 1 hour on work days : [email protected]

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok we're now at *12*
Keep 'em coming 
at this rate we should get to 50 easily and all 3 libraries will only be $75.00 

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## sghoughton (Feb 8, 2006)

Franky,

If you've purchased already, then are you sending those out as you get orders or waiting for the whole thing to end?

thanks

steve


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 8, 2006)

sghoughton said:


> Franky,
> 
> If you've purchased already, then are you sending those out as you get orders or waiting for the whole thing to end?
> 
> ...



Shipping them as they come in 
Yours was shipped yesterday 

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## sghoughton (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you sir!

steve


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 8, 2006)

Quasar said:


> Franky,
> 
> I'm going to pull the trigger on this right now. Thank you.
> 
> Michael



Thanks ! 


Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## sghoughton (Feb 10, 2006)

Very fast delivery. Thanks again.

steve


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 10, 2006)

I still havent got my C7..should i be worried?


----------



## pdzl (Feb 10, 2006)

Got this last year already, this is a must have! 

Good luck franky.


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 10, 2006)

Shipping takes from 3 to 10 work days depending where you live 

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## sghoughton (Feb 11, 2006)

I mentioned this over at KVR - this is a fantastic deal, hopefully you'll get lots.

All these libraries sound excellent. This must be the group buy deal of the year.

steve


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 13, 2006)

sghoughton said:


> I mentioned this over at KVR - this is a fantastic deal, hopefully you'll get lots.
> 
> All these libraries sound excellent. This must be the group buy deal of the year.
> 
> steve



Thanks !
we're now at 53 sales so price has dropped to $65.00 


Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 16, 2006)

*99*ok... number 100 gets $20 off LOL ! :shock: 
This is great, thanks to all who've participated thus far
P.S. all 99 first orders should be shipped out by tommorow 

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 17, 2006)

Good day all, *109* :shock: 

if some of you have trouble ordering using the Credit card processing company, using Paypal is pretty easy : 

goto www.paypal.com , use our account : [email protected] (the email adress is our Paypal account name) send $65 + $12.95 for shipping and just specify which format you want in the details and voila 


Kindly 
Franky 
Vintaudio 
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Vintaudio Group Buy $65.00 Price REACHED !! for all 3 Libs.*

Morning all 
New total : *130*
This is the last week for the group buy 
Sale end son the 28th

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Vintaudio Group Buy $65.00 Price REACHED !! for all 3 Libs.*



Quasar @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Hey Franky,
> 
> I got the libraries exactly when you said I would. Lightning fast delivery. Thank you!
> 
> ...



Your welcome, glad you're enjoying them 

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## jorgen (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Vintaudio Group Buy $65.00 Price REACHED !! for all 3 Libs.*

looking forward, especially to the upright.


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Vintaudio Group Buy $65.00 Price REACHED !! for all 3 Libs.*



jorgen @ Tue Feb 21 said:


> looking forward, especially to the upright.



Hope you like them

Winner (100th purchaser) was Toonyfish from KVR 

new total : 141 
Only 6 days left 

Kindly 
Franky 
Vintaudio 
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Vintaudio Group Buy $65.00 Price REACHED !! for all 3 Libs.*

new total : 154

Only 5 days left 

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Vintaudio Group Buy 150 sales $65.00 Price REACHED for 3 Libraries.*

Total : 163

Thanks to all, looks like we'll get 200.
This money will serve to develop our next library 

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all we're now at 191 thanks to all !

This is THE LAST DAY  of the group buy sale. 


Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Franky Vintaudio (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Guys, well 203 total it's been great thanks to all
The link will be up for 24 hours, so if you want in it's your last chance 
http://www.vintaudio.com/Febsale.htm


Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------

